

Ask HN: Can you help me find that 3D rendering engine? - Exuma

It was on HN awhile ago, it was basically &quot;part 2&quot; of an unveiling of a 3d engine that was several years in the making.<p>This 3d demo was totally awesome... it rendered trees + water + rocks + buildings in real time, and as he would move the mouse, he would terraform the world, and the water, trees and stone would react to it.<p>He could also &quot;grow&quot; rocks and buildings and stairs.<p>It was insanely realistic, very cool, and now ive spent a good 1 hour looking for it and cant find it.
======
billconan
sounds like this [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavan/voxel-
quest](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gavan/voxel-quest)

~~~
Exuma
YES!!! THANK YOU!

------
dekhn
sounds like minecraft but I'm sure that's not what you meant....

